# U think i can be male model?



## Sc22 (Feb 23, 2019)

i have this profile so good chin and jaw ofc as you can see, its textbook warrior skull and also good quality hair (i just need to grow it out a little bit i dont like this buzzcut) so you can see forward growth is very good and also good skin.







I have good bones with other words and also here i have pics for prettyboy but i dont know if i should go for 1. Prettyboy chad or 2. hypermasculine chad/model
What you think?







I go for prettyboy or masculine?


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Feb 23, 2019)

no

noyone on this forum can ever be a model even with surgery lmfao. goodlooking yes but not model tier.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 23, 2019)

Here we go again...


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 23, 2019)

Go be a model in Japan, they literally accept any non fat decent looking white guy.


----------



## androidcel (Feb 23, 2019)

yes you mog prime Lord Chico


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes you mog the guy in my avi tbh


androidcel said:


> yes you mog prime Lord Chico


Jfl u think like me


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 23, 2019)

androidcel said:


> yes you mog prime Lord Chico


i think i have potential for this with a little bit more masculinity and mix of feminity i can be next top


Felix97 said:


> Yes you mog the guy in my avi tbh
> 
> Jfl u think like me


yes i know i mog him


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Go be a model in Japan, they literally accept any non fat decent looking white guy.


can i be model in the us? if not what can i improve for it?


ZUZZCEL said:


> no
> 
> noyone on this forum can ever be a model even with surgery lmfao. goodlooking yes but not model tier.


this should be model tier especially if i mature a little bit im 19 right now with 22+ i should be able if i go exercise and do roids maybe? im very skinny right now


----------



## Einon (Feb 23, 2019)

Your eyes are a bit too big,besides that,probably.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 23, 2019)

not with that eye area, go look at any top mm, one thing they all have in common is above average eye area


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 23, 2019)

dotacel said:


> not with that eye area, go look at any top mm, one thing they all have in common is above average eye area


i have an above avg eye area it can only look bad in pictures sometimes i think they look decent on this




high pfl, strong eyebrows, strong browridge, almond shape, long eyelashes how can this be a below avg eye area? Medial canthus downturning also at the centers.


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Feb 23, 2019)

Is it even you on the pics bro or are you larping? You keep posting the same photos and writing weird shit. Need proof that it's you man


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 23, 2019)

Inclined said:


> Is it even you on the pics bro or are you larping? You keep posting the same photos and writing weird shit. Need proof that it's you man


i have spoken to @androidcel with video and audio you can ask him its me also he can confirm i look great in motion when i first chat with him he say im almost on the same level of prime donald trump and also prime lord chico.


----------



## SeiGun (Feb 23, 2019)

no, you dont have enough chad feature


----------



## androidcel (Feb 23, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> i have spoken to @androidcel with video and audio you can ask him its me also he can confirm i look great in motion when i first chat with him he say im almost on the same level of prime donald trump and also prime lord chico.


yeah,i can confirm that @Sc22 is legit poster.


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Feb 23, 2019)

androidcel said:


> yeah,i can confirm that @Sc22 is legit poster.





Sc22 said:


> i have spoken to @androidcel with video and audio you can ask him its me also he can confirm i look great in motion when i first chat with him he say im almost on the same level of prime donald trump and also prime lord chico.



Lmao, that proves nothing at all to me. Post a vid with proof, write looksmax on your forehead and scream autistically or something.

You gotta prove it with a video or picture man. It shouldn't be a problem since you don't seem to have any issues with sending multiple pics of yourself


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 23, 2019)

Inclined said:


> Lmao, that proves nothing at all to me. Post a vid with proof, write looksmax on your forehead and scream autistically or something


Thats ok if you dont belive it but this is the case. As can plenty users on here who i have had video chats with confirm including androidcel and also copecell


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Feb 23, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Thats ok if you dont belive it but this is the case. As can plenty users on here who i have had video chats with confirm including androidcel and also copecell


They're in on the larp


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 23, 2019)

Yep,u should be on runways and billboards.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 23, 2019)

Inclined said:


> They're in on the larp


as copecell would say: cope


----------



## Deleted member 999 (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes bro go for it


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 23, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> i have an above avg eye area it can only look bad in pictures sometimes i think they look decent on this
> View attachment 23182
> 
> high pfl, strong eyebrows, strong browridge, almond shape, long eyelashes how can this be a below avg eye area? Medial canthus downturning also at the centers.


that pic is frauded, and still ur pfl is good yes but ur browridge isn't that good and ur eyebrows are bad (tbf this can be fixed but rn they are bad)


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 23, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> i have this profile so good chin and jaw ofc as you can see, its textbook warrior skull and also good quality hair (i just need to grow it out a little bit i dont like this buzzcut) so you can see forward growth is very good and also good skin.
> View attachment 23176
> 
> 
> ...



Lmfao, you, Arceus and I are the new O'Pry, Gandy and Chico


----------



## TrynaBecomeChad (Feb 23, 2019)

you look like utter shit. keep coping that your gonna be a "male model", you bluepilled retard

0.01 percentile is male model. you are bottom 10 percentile


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 23, 2019)

TrynaBecomeChad said:


> you look like utter shit. keep coping that your gonna be a "male model", you bluepilled retard
> 
> 0.01 percentile is male model. you are bottom 10 percentile


And u are a 1 PSL i mog u for sure im male model you are bottom 1 percentile


----------



## rockndogs (Feb 23, 2019)

No


----------



## TrynaBecomeChad (Feb 23, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> And u are a 1 PSL i mog u for sure im male model you are bottom 1 percentile


i amog you to hell + back, you subhuman bug-eyed incel





^ never forget this is your eye area, you shitskin ethnik


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 23, 2019)

TrynaBecomeChad said:


> i amog you to hell + back, you subhuman bug-eyed incel
> 
> 
> View attachment 23224
> ...


Post ur pic we will see. U say "trynabecomechad" u try to become me with other words im chad


----------



## manlet cUnt (Feb 23, 2019)

the spirit of arcbrah dwells within you young grasshopper


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 23, 2019)

TrynaBecomeChad said:


> you look like utter shit. keep coping that your gonna be a "male model", you bluepilled retard
> 
> 0.01 percentile is male model. you are bottom 10 percentile



The overwhelming majority of male models are in the 6 PSL range. It's the Instagram models and the big name models that are 7+.


----------



## Kenma (Feb 23, 2019)

What kind of model?
Print? Commercial? Runway? Hand?
 You can't be shorter than 6'0 for high fashion


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 23, 2019)

No I don't think you can be a male model


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 23, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> i have this profile so good chin and jaw ofc as you can see, its textbook warrior skull and also good quality hair (i just need to grow it out a little bit i dont like this buzzcut) so you can see forward growth is very good and also good skin.
> View attachment 23176
> 
> 
> ...


maybe if you use minoxidil on your eyebrows you could reach the model tier


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 23, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> i have this profile so good chin and jaw ofc as you can see, its textbook warrior skull and also good quality hair (i just need to grow it out a little bit i dont like this buzzcut) so you can see forward growth is very good and also good skin.
> View attachment 23176
> 
> 
> ...



If you want girls ->prettyboy
if you want women -> masculine


----------



## Coping (Feb 23, 2019)

You’re def up there with Chico tbh ngl you currently mog everyone on this forum after the mog machines arcbrah and studyhacks left, PSL 8.5 I would say for sure


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 23, 2019)

yeah you can be the 3D model for Sid's next ice age movie jfl


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Feb 23, 2019)

For a clothing brand's adverts, maybe, not a runway model, though.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 23, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> View attachment 23329
> yeah you can be the 3D model for Sid's next ice age movie jfl


im going to be americas next top model


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 23, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> View attachment 23329
> yeah you can be the 3D model for Sid's next ice age movie jfl


I look like sid when I put my glasses on


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Feb 23, 2019)

What do you look like squintfauding? do your eyes improve?


----------



## fobos (Feb 23, 2019)

dotacel said:


> not with that eye area, go look at any top mm, one thing they all have in common is above average eye area


One thing they have in common is average eye area and squinting.


----------



## Dude420 (Feb 23, 2019)

I am sure your Tinder match rate would be pretty average, JFL at thinking about model tier. Arcbrah reincarnation.


----------



## Kenma (Feb 23, 2019)

You're better off being an actor tbh


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 24, 2019)

dotacel said:


> that pic is frauded, and still ur pfl is good yes but ur browridge isn't that good and ur eyebrows are bad (tbf this can be fixed but rn they are bad)


his browridge is great, mainly his lateral orbits are recessed


Sc22 said:


> i can be next top


A bottom is all you can be


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Feb 24, 2019)

Don't get ahead of yourself, you're a fine looking dude but not even close to male model material. Eye area in particular holds you back.


----------



## Jass9770 (Feb 24, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> i have this profile so good chin and jaw ofc as you can see, its textbook warrior skull and also good quality hair (i just need to grow it out a little bit i dont like this buzzcut) so you can see forward growth is very good and also good skin.
> View attachment 23176
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe in a poor indian village.


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Feb 24, 2019)

TrynaBecomeChad said:


> you look like utter shit. keep coping that your gonna be a "male model", you bluepilled retard
> 
> 0.01 percentile is male model. you are bottom 10 percentile


Undisputed detected


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 24, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Undisputed detected


got his asshole banned so we good


----------



## Absi (Feb 24, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> View attachment 23329
> yeah you can be the 3D model for Sid's next ice age movie jfl


----------

